

Ask HN Europe: anybody using Mangopay? - janfoeh

I&#x27;m in the market for a payment provider, and somebody just sent me a link to mangopay.com .<p>They look somewhat suspect to me, especially the fact that they have unusually low transaction fees of 1.8% &#x2F; 0.18€ and no chargeback fees.<p>I&#x27;ve also never heard of them or any of their references. Is anybody here using them or have experience dealing with them?
======
AhtiK
It looks like a spin-off from leetchi.com [1] crowdfunding site.

My impression is that the mangopay itself is also more geared towards group-
buy etc ventures.

If they do not provide a credit card vault that you can take to another
payment company as needed then It's a high-risk option. Just like any other
payments company without a vault. Vault is not an issue if the customers
making one-time purchases and there's no recurring subscription.

If your biz is with recurring billing then you don't want to run parallel
payment systems or ask users to resubscribe whenever there's a need to move
somewhere else.

I'm in EU as well and things do not look good for small startups with a need
for recurring "mutable" payments. The only reliable option is
braintreepayments but 100eur minimum is high and there's an uncertainty with
the pricing because of the rumors on Paypal/eBay takeover.

I'm waiting for Stripe to expand to all EU countries. PayMill is very similar
to Stripe but their biggest problem for me is not having the vault -- I would
not be able to transfer my subscriptions to a new provider if needed (AFAIK,
please prove me wrong).

[1] [http://www.mangopay.com/about-us/](http://www.mangopay.com/about-us/)

~~~
janfoeh
Thankfully I don't require recurring payments for this project, so this would
not be a show stopper for me.

Have you seen any other reputable provider that does not levy chargeback fees?

~~~
AhtiK
I'm afraid all reputable providers have chargeback fees.

That's something banks charge from the merchant [1] so it doesn't make sense
for the provider to take that risk. Provider does add a bit of extra to cover
their side of the work, no idea how much.

[1]
[https://support.braintreepayments.com/customer/portal/articl...](https://support.braintreepayments.com/customer/portal/articles/1080669-chargeback-
retrieval-overview-tips)

~~~
janfoeh
Sorry, I haven't made myself clear - I meant that question in terms of "this
is too good to be true, right?".

~~~
AhtiK
Ah no, my English sucks, had no idea what "does not levy" meant :)

